# Capriole's Precariously Pompous



## Crossroads Boers

Love this girl! So excited to show her this weekend! Poppy just joined our herd on Tuesday and I am so thrilled with her! She currently has 25 ABGA points from 1 show.


----------



## happybleats

shes beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NubianFan

She's gorgeous, but she looks so mad in some of those pics LOL


----------



## nancy d

Wowza! Age?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gorgeous! 

Nancy, I think she's 4 months?

ETA: Yep, 4 months, she's a Feb. baby  She's so pretty!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love her. She's such a chunk


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's 7 months actually... DOB: 12/12/13  She's a little short but must weigh 120+. Rainbows is a Feb. kid... 

Thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: :lol: So Nancy... she's 7 months :slapfloor:

I looked on your site and it said 2/12/13, I didn't look at the year, and also, I suppose it needs a 1 in front of the 2 :lol: 

Either way, whether she's 4 months or 7 months, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh goodness gracious.... thanks for noticing that!!! I'll go fix it!!


----------



## Frosty

Wow she is such a hunk of loving. Is it just the breed or do you have a secret on how to get them to pose for pictures. I can't get my nd to stand still a minute. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't know.... I've never taken pictures of another breed. Except our Nubian... and non of those pictures turned out very good. 

She's such a sweet girl and has very good manners. She prances around while on a lead. It's pretty funny as she seems quite proud of herself.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

She's stunning, and oh so chunky


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.


----------



## chigarden

WOW ! She is beautiful !!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## ShanLouise37

She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some new pictures.  The other red doe is Rainbows, who is 2 months younger. Poppy and Rainbows are pretty closely related.... their sires have the same sire (Windy Acres Flash my Cash *EN*), and their dam's have the same sire (RRD V808 *EN*).  I love these two girls!


----------



## nchen7

Pretty girls!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you nchen7!


----------



## Tenacross

Does the ground shake when those two come running?


----------



## toth boer goats

I love them :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tenacross said:


> Does the ground shake when those two come running?


haha... no, but it does when Dandi comes running!  I entered these two for best pair of does at the State Fair.  They aren't extremely similar, but it will be fun to hear what the judge says. They will both be in the same age class at State Fair too. Poppy will graduate to 9-12 on the 2nd day...


----------

